# Celebs Who Lean To The Right



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Some of them might surprise you.

*Celebs Who Lean To The Right*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Some of those are RINOs but all in all not bad.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I knew just about everyone on that list, but there were a few I was really shocked by.

Stephen Baldwin? With Alec for a brother?
You would think he was closer in ideology to Marx than Reagan.

Don King and James Woods were unexpected.

Dennis Hopper? That was one that really surprised me.
I figured Dennis (although I love his films) to be a big ol' hippie.
Ever see that (very funny) movie Flashback? I figured that was close to his real ideology.

The saying is true; you shouldn't judge a book by the cover...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Don King surprised me too.

although now that he has all of Mike Tyson's money................ you know all them rich guys are republicans


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Angie Harmon is hot and Republican! Niceeee.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Angie Harmon, Jessica Simpson, Susan Lucci, Shonda Schilling, Elisabeth Hasselbeck, Bo Derek, Sarah Palin......I always knew Republicans have the best looking women.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Angie Harmon, Jessica Simpson, Susan Lucci, Shonda Schilling, Elisabeth Hasselbeck, Bo Derek, Sarah Palin......I always knew Republicans have the best looking women.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> I knew just about everyone on that list, but there were a few I was really shocked by.
> 
> Stephen Baldwin? With Alec for a brother?
> You would think he was closer in ideology to Marx than Reagan.
> ...


Yes! Stephen Baldwin has been very out spoken on the conservative side. On the Jay Leno show in 2001 he asked the question when will his brother Alec leave the country as promised. Alec stated in 2000: "If George W Bush becomes president I am moving out of the country"

It was said that James Woods was seated in first class on a trial run when he was in Boston going to LA with four of the terrorists 6 weeks before 9/11. Woods was so convinced that these men were going to hijack the plane, he made his concerns known to the flight crew and pilot. He filed a written and verbal report with the FBI who dropped the ball in investigating these individuals whom two were positively indentified as Hamza al-Ghamdi and Khalid Almihdhar two of the 19 9/11 hijackers.. F B I = Fuckup Basic Investigation/s.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


>


In all fairness, they couldn't have picked more uncomplimentary pictures of the Dem women.

I will admit that pic of Susan Estrich makes me crack up every time I look at it; the morgue is the other way, honey.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

They are fugly


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

They forgot Republican Shannon Doherty!

Also, Andrea Dworkin is dead, which means your porn is safe.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup I see it


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jett, your a asshole for posting such a hideous picture on a public site! I'm gonna have nightmares tonight thanks to you....and Andy will be havin wet ones .


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Found this list of conservative celebritiesTrace Adkins
John Elway
Bernie Kosar
Rick Schroeder
Danny Aiello
R. Lee Ermey 
Yaphet Kotto
Curt Schilling
Kim Alexis
Gloria Estefan
Steve Largent
Rob Schneider
India Allen
Sara Evans
Cheryl Ladd
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Neil Armstrong
Chris Evert
Larry the Cable Guy
Jason Seahorn
Scott Baio
Brett Favre
Nick Lachey
Tom Seaver
James A Baker III
Bob Feller
John "Bradshaw" Layfield 
Jon Secada
Stephen Baldwin
Ric Flair 
Al Leiter
Tom Selleck
Ernie Banks
Glen Ford
Heather Locklear
Paul Shanklin 
Carlos Beltran
Dennis Franz
Davis Love
Jessica Simpson 
Johnny Bench
Crystal Gayle
Susan Lucci
Ricky Skaggs
Clint Black
The Gatlin Brothers
Loretta Lynn
Jaclyn Smith 
Craig Biggio
Joe Gibbs
Karl Malone
Michael W. Smith
Pat Boone
Mel Gibson
Jackie Mason
Chris Spielman
Bobby Bowden
Frank Gifford 
Martina McBride 
Matt Strong
Bruce Boxleitner
Tom Glavine
Vince McMahon 
Rebecca St. James
Lara Flynn Boyle
Amy Grant
Dina Merrill
Roger Staubach
Morgan Brittany
Kelsey Grammar
Shawn Michaels
Ben Stein
Delta Burke
Fred Grandy
Dennis Miller
Kerri Strug
Brooks and Dunn
AC Green
Zell Miller
Lynn Swann
Dean Cain
Lee Greenwood
Gerald McRaney
Joe Theismann
James Caviezel
Dorothy Hamill
Lorrie Morgan
Aaron Tippin
Kirk Cameron
Angie Harmon
Meat Loaf
Randy Travis
Emma Caulfield
Elisabeth Hasselbeck
Anthony Munoz
Travis Tritt
Kenny Chesney
Matt Hassellbeck
Wayne Newton
Janine Turner
Mark Chesnutt
Patricia Heaton
Jack Nicklaus
Ronan Tynan
Tom Clancy
Charlton Heston
Greg Norman
Bobby Valentine
Chris Collinsworth
Dennis Hopper
Chuck Norris
Jon Voight
Robert Conrad
Rachel Hunter
Ted Nugent
Sela Ward
Billy Ray Cyrus
Kathy Ireland
Tom Osbourne
Heather Whitestone
Charlie Daniels
The Rock (Dwayne Johnson) 
Marie Osmond 
Hank Williams, Jr.
Tony Danza
Shirley Jones
Joe Paterno
Bruce Willis
Robert Davi
Naomi Judd
Richard Petty
Lee Ann Womack
Bo Derek
Jim Kelly
Mike Piazza
James Woods
Mike Ditka
Jeff Kent
Mary Lou Retton
Darryl Worley
Shannon Doherty
Kid Rock
David Robinson 
Steve Young
Clyde Drexler
Chaka Khan
Nolan Ryan
Zig Zigler
Adam Dunn
Don King
Pat Sajak
Barry Zito
Robert Duvall
Bobby Knight
Pete Sampras​ Dale Earnhardt Jr.​ Clint Eastwood​


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

**in Homer Simpson's voice** MMMMM, Kathy Ireland, drool!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Off topic a bit, but that "uglypeople.com" site is really gross. I feel horrible for that little old lady and some of the other accidents of nature on there, but there are some others who purposely ate themselves into oblivion and then posed in the nastiest way possible, and I just may never be the same now that I've been to that awful place.

Yuuuuuuck!!!

But thanks for enlightening me. It kind of reminds me how you cop guys just never know what's going to be waiting for you on the other side of a door, and that's pretty scary, too.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Jeepy, curiosity got the best of me on the ugly peeps site. Wish I wouldn'ta looked at that!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Alot of pics of Nuke Trt on there..


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Jett, your a asshole for posting such a hideous picture on a public site! I'm gonna have nightmares tonight thanks to you....and Andy will be havin wet ones .


Sorry guys, just couldnt let that go when I saw that pic I just knew I had seen her somewhere before. At least the one on the right has an excuse for being that ugly.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Well, we can cross Dennis Hopper off the list, at least for this election...*

_PARIS (AFP) - Dennis Hopper, the US actor-director perhaps best known for the 1969 road-movie "Easy Rider", is praying for victory by Barack Obama in next month's elections, he said on Monday.

"I voted for Bush, father and son, but this time I'll vote for Obama," he told journalists at the opening of a show on his life and work at the Paris cinematheque.

Hopper is to be handed France's order of Commander of Arts and Letters by the culture minister later Monday.

"I was the first person in my family to have been Republican," he added. "For most of my life I wasn't on the left."

"I pray God, Barack Obama is elected," he said, criticising the current administration's many "lies."

The exhibition on his life includes his films as well as paintings and photographs, and works from his own art collection, including pieces by Andre Basquiat, Andy Warhol, Robert Rauschenberg and Roy Lichtenstein._


----------

